# Beach barrier material



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking for recommended Geo-webbing or cloth to lay under the sand on my soon to be built beach. This will mostly be for the part "above" the water line. Curious what brand, how much it costs and where to purchase. 
I appreciate all the feedback!

Salmonid
PS had the pond stocked today with fatheads and golden shiners


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

check with ATAC. Their info is at the top of the pond management section. That is what they specialize in.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks, I have already talked with them and am looking for other alternatives, hopefully cheaper ones.. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Try State Highway Supply in Dublin, Ohio. There's a big price difference between different types. If the best suited for your project isn't within your budget ask what the next best thing is. 

I used a 10' wide roll of woven type left over from a bridge project. I put down a 5' width and had it covered with #2 limestone. Last summer it was so dry that the water level dropped far enough to expose a couple of feet of the stone that didn't have fabric under it on the more gradual 5:1 slopes. There was a very apparent line where weeds started growing where no fabric was present. In the case of my two 5:1 bank slopes, 5' of bank is exposed for every 1' the water drops.


----------

